

TeachMate goes opensource, need an opinion - snitko
http://teachmate.org/opensource
I've just submitted TeachMate to github, which makes it an opensource project now. And I really think it should be one, for community could actually make it the way they see it and development could go slightly faster. Would be grateful for a good advice, suggestion or opinion about the whole idea of opensourcing it.
======
jacobscott
Better presentation -- screeen shots, demo site running, etc. The "about" page
is a little vague, I don't know anything about TeachMate, and I need to be
convinced it is cool before I'm willing to go to github, etc.

~~~
snitko
Well, the website is actually running, you don't need screenshots or demos,
just go to <http://teachmate.org> and check yourself.

------
jwilliams
Hi - Not to be obtuse - But what are you after an opinion on? The site, the
design, the concept, the open sourcing, the code?

~~~
snitko
About the project (did you like the idea and the implementation?) and about
the fact of opensourcing it. Any critics and thoughts in general are welcome.

